# Insense/Scented Candles & Hedgehogs



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello, 

My husband and I were wondering if scented candles and insense are bad for hedgehogs or if they will bother them at all. We have an apartment and candles and such seem to fill the whole apartment with their scent; something we as human enjoy but not sure what a hedgehog would think. If anyone has any suggestions I appreciate the responses.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Because hedgehogs have such sensitive noses, you may want to refrain from using them often or at all. Keep in mind that once we can smell it and enjoy it, hedgie probably is overwhelmed by the smell. If you do still want to enjoy your candles, the best way might be to wait until it's nice and warm out and open a window to help spread the smell out, make sure the candles are far away from your hedgie's cage, and don't let them burn too long. You could also use a fan to try and direct the smell away from the cage.


----------

